# Burning Bridges.......Painfull but Necessary



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I find that if I am not getting where I want to be, I often have to burn some bridges. This "SingleTree" Forum is fun, but very addictive.

To move forward I figure to burn the bridges of retreat on several of the forums I have enjoyed, but have become a sweet seduction.

Several (like ST) have been helpful, educational, and entertaining. Soon I must burn this bridge if I want to grow.

I will need to get myself "Banned for Life" to ensure that I do not retreat. I have had a lot of fun here, I love you all, and I thank you all.......:kissy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

You ain't got to go through all that. Just put it in your mind that you won't find what you want here, but there are some pretty good people here that I'd be proud to call friends. Including you, Mr. Dough. Also, this is a great place to find out what don't work. It's sort of like this: you don't have to be a werewolf to like the full moon.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

"censored"

I really like you Doh, but I understand. I'll help...

YOU SUCK!!! (now attack me back and use a lot of foul language and innuendo and call me a right wing tight butt ---------, make it REALLY hurt, I'm willing to get a lil black n blue to help ya out)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

omg, I just learned a new word I can't use here! has to do with tea packets hahaha!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

zong said:


> You ain't got to go through all that. Just put it in your mind that you won't find what you want here, but there are some pretty good people here that I'd be proud to call friends. Including you, Mr. Dough. Also, this is a great place to find out what don't work. It's sort of like this: you don't have to be a werewolf to like the full moon.



As I near 66 y/o I realize that time on earth is more valuable than money, gold, land or wealth. It is NOT just SingleTree, I need to burn several forums, and search out new directions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, As I near 62, I count the days til my first SS check, at which time I will be a net burden on society. 4th Wednesday of the month following your 62nd birthday. 171 days. LOL. No matter how much time I have, or want, it'll get spent somehow. Both the time and the check.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Personally, I don't like to burn bridges. I just choose to not cross some of them anymore. I don't see what the problem is if you're happy. As long as if doen't hurt you or anyone else. It's not anyone's business what I do on my "off" time.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

The problem with burning bridges is you can't change your mind. How about you just go away from ST and leave open the option of returning someday to let us know how you are doing?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WT What is a right wing ttitbutt llol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The "Background Check" thread creeped you out, huh?

Some things should only be said in person on a windy beach.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

GarlicGirl said:


> The problem with burning bridges is you can't change your mind. How about you just go away from ST and leave open the option of returning someday to let us know how you are doing?


That is EXACTLY why I need to burn bridges........ I want to move forward, and not look back.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Laura said:


> The "Background Check" thread creeped you out, huh?
> 
> Some things should only be said in person on a windy beach.



NO..........This has been clear to me, for several months.....It is about me moving forward. I want to be Teaching or Learning, I want to be growing.

Hanging in a "Social Chat Forum" is not where I want to be next month.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> That is EXACTLY why I need to burn bridges........ I want to move forward, and not look back.


Personally, I think that is selfish. You joined this online community and have added a lot to it. Now, for whatever reason, instead of taking a break and leaving your options open, you want to get permanently banned so you can never return. I'm surprised and disappointed you would do that. I've really enjoyed most of your posts (especially one of your early ones about coffee!). Surely, you can move forward without so drastic an action.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

So you are socially weak? The only way you can not keep from coming here is to get banned? BTW I dreamed about you except you didn't look like you and it was a dream about fishing BUT the name was Sourdough. Really made me laugh. Maybe there is someone else running around with the same name at least in my head. LOL


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Many years ago, I took some workshops, taught by Richard Bach, he and I being pilots found much to talk about in the evenings.


From "ILLUSIONS" by Richard Bach

Once there lived a village of creatures along the bottom of a great crystal river. 

The current of the river swept silently over them all - young and old, rich and poor, good and evil, the current going its own way, knowing only its own crystal self. 

Each creature in its own manner clung tightly to the twigs and rocks at the river bottom, for clinging was their way of life, and resisting the current what each had learned from birth. 

But one creature said at last, 'I am tired of clinging. Though I cannot see it with my eyes, I trust that the current knows where it is going. I shall let go, and let it take me where it will. Clinging, I shall die of boredom.' 

The other creatures laughed and said, 'Fool! Let go, and that current you worship will throw you tumbled and smashed across the rocks, and you shall die quicker than boredom!' 

But the one heeded them not, and taking a breath did let go, and at once was tumbled and smashed by the current across the rocks. 

Yet in time, as the creature refused to cling again, the current lifted him free from the bottom, and he was bruised and hurt no more. 

And the creatures downstream, to whom he was a stranger, cried, 'See a miracle! A creature like ourselves, yet he flies! See the Messiah, come to save us all!' 

And the one carried in the current said, 'I am no more Messiah than you. The river delights to lift us free, if only we dare let go. Our true work is this voyage, this adventure.' 

But they cried the more, 'Saviour!' all the while clinging to the rocks, and when they looked again he was gone, and they were left alone making legends of a Saviour.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well SD I will certainly be sorry to see you go , you have kept things lively. I am sorry you didnt find what you wanted here and I wish you well~ Vickie


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Several years ago I took some workshops taught by Dan Millman, it was kindergarten stuff, but it started me on my "Quest". (It was a long Quest).


"If you don't get what you want, you suffer; if you get what you don't want, you suffer; even when you get exactly what you want, you still suffer because you can't hold on to it forever. Your mind is your predicament. It wants to be free of change. Free of pain, free of the obligations of life and death. But change is a law, and no amount of pretending will alter that reality". 

Dan Millman, "The Way of the Peaceful Warrior"


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Dang! I *really* hate it that you feel you need to leave us!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Many years ago, I took some workshops, taught by Richard Bach, he and I being pilots found much to talk about in the evenings.
> 
> 
> From "ILLUSIONS" by Richard Bach
> ...


dang it DOH!

first off, so jealous. glad for you--you seem to have much awesome living up your sleeve.

I HATE YOU for leaving. SLAP! I will hugely miss you. dang it! this place does not have the mooning smilie, so this will have to do :bdh:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you have any idea yet where you are going to?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, you COULD just make this your path less traveled. There are things to be learned in every place. You only have to be open.

Mon


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, wasn't too sure about you in beginning, but was kind of enjoying some of your posts last few weeks.....(especially when I saw your pic hah)

You sound like a man who thinks alot (hi Zong!) and one who moves forward after a short stay.
I read that story somewhere before, too (by Bach) but dont recall where or when.

I understand.
Good luck! Keep learning, and keep living & enjoy life.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Just when we got to know a little about you, you're moving on. I get it. But thanks for posting a couple of interesting threads in a place that rarely is these days. Hope you find your joy.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dough I know it's hard, but just don't sign on. You're a strong man, for crying out loud look where you live! I'm sure if you can get through the long winters there without cracking like a dozen eggs on a roller derby rink, then you can refrain from signing in here on a regular basis. 

Or maybe make a regular date with us here on Singletree. Like once a month for a couple of days when you've got questions oozing from your grey matter. You make a flurry of crazy, inquisitive, thought provoking posts. 

But if you do decide to weigh anchor and set sail out of our harbor, well, fair winds and following seas friend.

[YOUTUBE]egY8rUpxqcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Chesnuts roasting, marshmallows, weanies....I love a good bridge burning.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Doodle he said "BRIDGE" not Witch. Those things, especially the marshmallows are for roasting your town's witch.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Best of luck Sourdough, be careful if you get too lonesome, I ain't never been there but I've heard of a place called the Red Dog saloon, and a girl named Red Headed Lil, a kodiak rug and nefarious goings-on.

Thanks for the laughs, and the good posts/threads. Check in at least after the thaw and let us know how you are, photos are always great

[YOUTUBE]3OMCecHKr2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

...And from the educated front....this is really stupid.....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I step away from here all the time ... sometimes for months at a time ... and when I return I am always welcomed back with open arms ... you will be too.

Go do your thing, and check in every once in a while.

Problem solved.

Now, hurry up and go ... so you can hurry up and come back.

:donut:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I think Sourdough is steppin' off into the Bush. He won't be lonely.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

not sure,, but maybe SD feels like at this time in his life he feels like he's pushin a dead horse uphill.
Cuttin off a shank will lighten the load.
Might be the wrong shank, only time will tell.
GH


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> Several years ago I took some workshops taught by Dan Millman, it was kindergarten stuff, but it started me on my "Quest". (It was a long Quest).
> 
> 
> "If you don't get what you want, you suffer; if you get what you don't want, you suffer; even when you get exactly what you want, you still suffer because you can't hold on to it forever. Your mind is your predicament. It wants to be free of change. Free of pain, free of the obligations of life and death. But change is a law, and no amount of pretending will alter that reality".
> ...


I read this book in my early thirties. Kindergarten it maybe, but it starts you on a journey of being open minded and finding spiritual peace. It was the foundation to many others, Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintence, Socrates, Ayn Rand, The Story of Philosophy: The Lives and Opinions of the World's Greatest Philosophers...etc...etc. I love reading anything that helps me be a more spirtual, calm, open minded, and at peace with myself and my surroundings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

If you think burning bridges is painful, don't even bother trying burning britches. That is painful on so many levels.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Why not just be an adult and delete the bookmark and just not come back here? :shrug:

Even if banned you can come back and read stuff, so that isnt going to prove a darned thing. If you give a forum on the internet, THAT MUCH POWER over you, then you probably shouldnt even turn on the computer. Jeesh :stars:


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Kinda glad he didn't find a woman to share his bear hunts with. He'd probably get bored and move on there also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Look at it like this, you can look far and wide, but you'll never find a more uniformly dysfunctional group, all in one place. We should all be getting paid residuals. Or, barring that, a crazy check.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Bye...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What are you bying? Are enny the women in here sellin LOL


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Moving on I get. Burning bridges as a means of moving - naw, but I'm more into 'leaving them with flowers' exits.

Jackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

You know, the best relationship I had in my life was because I left open the possibility of a reconciliation. And there was one, 10 or 12 years later. However, that was probably the last person on earth that wasn't too arrogant to admit they may have been a little wrong. Except me, of course, who had to do an equal amount of admitting. At any rate, had I burned my bridges, I would have missed out on a real good period of my life.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

zong said:


> Look at it like this, you can look far and wide, but you'll never find a more uniformly dysfunctional group, all in one place. We should all be getting paid residuals. Or, barring that, a crazy check.


I say we strike like Hostess workers!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I guess I don't understand the drama! The grand exit!

(At least he didn't flounce!)

Iffen I decide that I won't be returning to a forum...I just leave. No biggie!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Dang! what did he do to get banned? probably just asked to be...darn I woulda thought he would at least have done it with a flourish. poo. I'm sad. seriously. I will miss Doh a lot.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> Dang! what did he do to get banned? probably just asked to be...darn I woulda thought he would at least have done it with a flourish. poo. I'm sad. seriously. I will miss Doh a lot.


I've never tried it but wonder if you couldn't just type banned under your name. I didn't see him do anything either.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

he asked if he could ask to be banned from singletree while still being able to go in other parts of the site.

I guess I dont understand the drama either. Oh well


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Maybe ST was like a drug he couldn't leave alone any other way.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Before long, it'l just be fbb and shygirl,,, all alone together.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Marshloft said:


> Before long, it'l just be fbb and shygirl,,, all alone together.


Long time coming...:teehee:


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

katydidagain said:


> Long time coming...:teehee:


 Care to go for a walk? They need some "alone" time.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Marshloft said:


> Care to go for a walk? They need some "alone" time.


Sure.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

From my understanding he asked a global moderator here on HT to ban him from the entire site. Apparently he got what he asked for.

Terri and I saw no reason to request him to be banned from all of HT based on his OP in this thread because we would have offered him the opportunity to be barred from just Singletree first.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Somebody shoot me. (Just kidding).


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

vicker said:


> Somebody shoot me. (Just kidding).


BOOM BOOM! :icecream:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hey lonelytree, should we crash this thread?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> hey lonelytree, should we crash this thread?


Not again..... I gotta crash..... errands to do tomorrow.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

spankings and ---- ---! sez Princess Dingo! later!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> spankings and ---- ---! sez Princess Dingo! later!


You start, I'll last until.....


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor Vicker.... he was online until I shot him...... now he is off line..... my condolences.... Later folks.... I am going into hiding...... I don't wanna gooooooo


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

This just in:

I am outta ice! Screw global warming! I need ICE! :teehee::whistlin::icecream:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Walk outside and get some.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Long time coming...:teehee:


So, is that a _long time_ coming, or is that a long time _coming_? If ever.

Probably the latter with those two.

Bwahahaha !!! :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:

LOL. Sometimes I just crack myself up.

:trollface


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, thats really hilarious.


----------

